# E-AT Power switch indicator lamp



## 92pathyvr4 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm having a hard time even finding a Nissan tech that knows this one. 
My 92 Pathfinder SE auto trans has a switch under the instrument cluster that changes the shift points in my transmission for either economy or power mode. Recently, the lamp on the switch started flashing 16 times when I turn my ignition to the "on" position as if it is showing a code. Does anyone know what this means? The transmission shifts fine, maybe a little stiff out of overdrive but otherwise smooth. 

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They seriously have no idea why it's doing that? Perhaps they should open a factory service manual and read the part about the TCU storing error codes and the light flashing 16 times on startup when an error code is triggered.


----------

